# Come ride with me to see London's Christmas lights 2020



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2020)

Streets are very bare compared to usual due to our second lockdown which is due to end tomorrow... gives a better chance to see the lights on a drive around the city centre...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2020)

Chicago Holiday Train'.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Dec 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Streets are very bare compared to usual due to our second lockdown which is due to end tomorrow... gives a better chance to see the lights on a drive around the city centre...


Holly Dolly THANK YOU FOR THAT!  It's the closest i'll ever get to London!  I love the lights, the signs, the cute little red busses, but most of all the AMAZING ANGELS ON REGENT STREET!   So beautiful!  So magical!  This made my day!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Holly Dolly THANK YOU FOR THAT!  It's the closest i'll ever get to London!  I love the lights, the signs, the cute little red busses, but most of all the AMAZING ANGELS ON REGENT STREET!   So beautiful!  So magical!  This made my day!


awww you're so welcome...Gaer...I'm pleased you enjoyed it.. if you look around this time last year on the forum  I think I did a different one then,


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Streets are very bare compared to usual due to our second lockdown which is due to end tomorrow... gives a better chance to see the lights on a drive around the city centre...


Wow Holly, what a difference from last year.  Loved the street creations though.  Beautiful city, London is.


----------

